# E3 2015 Hype/Speculation Thread



## Kirbs (May 6, 2015)

E3 2015 is just around the corner with lots of exciting game announcements to come. Which games would you like to see get announced or hope to see in depth at E3?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 6, 2015)

I just want to see AC Wii U announcement and 2 more MK8 DLC packs. That's it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 6, 2015)

Halo 5 (In-Depth)
Kingdom Hearts 3 (In-Depth)
Battlefront 3 (In-Depth)
Final Fantasy 15 (In-Depth)

I don't really watch E3 surprisingly even though my biggest hobby is gaming. I'm also interested in No Man's Sky, but as far as I know that's still a PS4/PC exclusive which I don't have.


----------



## Kirbs (May 6, 2015)

I also hope to see a new AC game announcement and maybe also a new paper mario game using the original TTYD style.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 6, 2015)

Kirbs said:


> I also hope to see a new AC game announcement and maybe also a new paper mario game using the TTYD style.


Yeah, and why not Nintendo characters as partners?


----------



## Cress (May 6, 2015)

Hopefully Reggie won't burn the fan that asks for Mother 3 this year...
But I really want the Lucas DLC date and Fire Emblem Warriors. It'd be kewl.


----------



## Kirbs (May 6, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, and why not Nintendo characters as partners?



That would be great!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also hope to see new amiibo cards and a better way to use them.


----------



## demoness (May 6, 2015)

I'm mostly interested in what Sony has in store.  Hope to see the Ratchet and Clank game, maybe some older IP given new life, wouldn't mind another Resistance if that one trademark ever amounts to anything, GG's "Horizon", more on previous announcements and just anything I don't expect.  Also want to see what Bethesda brings to the table other than Doom, and what Microsoft has in store, so I can decide if I'll be putting an XB1 beside my other consoles in the future.  Rise of the Tomb Raider will probably be revealed at their conference; also anticipating that.  Anything about Mass Effect 4 at EA's wouldn't be too shabby.  Square Enix supposedly has a few surprises in addition to Deus Ex, Star Ocean 5, FF15 and KH3, so I'm hoping they're understanding what people consider a surprise this time.  Could I see a return to Parasite Eve or Gex pretty please?  This lady wants it.  Only thing I'm remotely interested in from Nintendo is Star Fox, and that ever unrealistic hope they will revive F-Zero and Metroid.

And the games news that comes after conference is bound to give me a clue about when to expect localizations and games I didn't expect.


----------



## windfall (May 6, 2015)

I think it's pretty much guaranteed that we'll get more news on the ac amiibo cards :/ pricing please @_@ 
will probably buy it anyway sigh

Also would like more info for FE:IF~ I'd like to know if it's going to be divided into 2 games or not when it gets here next year.  

Oh!! I'd also like some localization news/dates for: Bravely second, final fantasy explorers and monster hunter stories. I really dig the art direction of monster hunter stories (never played the other MH games but the art looks so nice! will probably pick it up if it's n00b friendly haha ) ...maybe news on stella glow or the legend of legacy.... 

And in my dreams: news about a TWEWY sequel :'(


----------



## pokedude729 (May 6, 2015)

I'm hoping for a release date for both Lucas, and maybe announcing a winner from tge Ballot,


----------



## abby534534 (May 6, 2015)

Does Nintendo usually announce new projects at E3 or do they only give updates on existing projects?


----------



## EndlessElements (May 6, 2015)

seeing a bit more on Rise of the Tomb Raider would be nice


----------



## Kirbs (May 6, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Does Nintendo usually announce new projects at E3 or do they only give updates on existing projects?



I think they do both. They said they would announce new games at this year's E3.


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2015)

something that will make nintendo be good again plz


----------



## toxapex (May 6, 2015)

Literally anything about Zelda U????


----------



## Boccages (May 7, 2015)

AC Wii U


----------



## abby534534 (May 7, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Literally anything about Zelda U????



Nintendo will probably announce another delay if anything...


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Literally anything about Zelda U????



Please


----------



## Lancelot (May 7, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Nintendo will probably announce another delay if anything...



Please Understand


----------



## Peoki (May 7, 2015)

windfall said:


> Also would like more info for FE:IF~ I'd like to know if it's going to be divided into 2 games or not when it gets here next year.
> 
> Oh!! I'd also like some localization news/dates for: Bravely second, final fantasy explorers and monster hunter stories. I really dig the art direction of monster hunter stories (never played the other MH games but the art looks so nice! will probably pick it up if it's n00b friendly haha ) ...maybe news on stella glow or the legend of legacy....
> 
> And in my dreams: news about a TWEWY sequel :'(


If we're speculating strictly for Nintendo, we share the same hopes!! Even the part about a TWEWY sequel. haha 

Aside from FE:If being my biggest interest, I'd like for them to announce localization for the new Rhythm Heaven title that's coming to 3DS in Japan.


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2015)

Zelda Wii U would be sweet... its make or break for me if I get a wii U or not
I desperately want some details on the happy home designer, because right now its pretty lame and lacking for a whole separate game.
A wii U animal crossing would be nice, but ehh, I think possibilities are slim...
and I would really like to see a NEW character for a smash DLC... Mewtwo and Lucas were cool, but come on... show us something fresh and I'll be excited


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2015)

I would like a Metroid announcement for something. Like, literally anything about a new Metroid. It would just be nice to know that the 3DS and/or Wii U are going to see another Metroid installment rather than another 'N64/GBC' where we got nothing outside of Smash Bros.

My friend said that a new F-Zero seemed likely for some reason. He had a source and stuff but I really wasn't listening to him at the time so I don't know whether he was talking out of his arse or not.

I expect both to be possibilities at some point though since I imagine they're trying to pull out everything to make the Wii U a success before the end of the gen.



I'm too backlogged with older and existing games to really hope for much to be released. I mean, I've been 'buying' Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze for 12 months now...


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 7, 2015)

Fallout 4, F-Zero, and Final Fantasy 15 are the only things I'm actually hyped for.

If they show some Happy Home Designer stuff that might be cool.


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2015)

I want Valve to announce Half-Life 3. Nintendo are boring me.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 7, 2015)

I'm hoping for a release date for Xenoblade Chronicles X. I wanna buy it on day 1.

I'm also looking forward to Final Fantasy XV, Kingdom Hearts 3.

I'm curious about Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 5, since I played the second one a lot when I was growing up with a PS2.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

i want another Portal tbh


----------



## toxapex (May 7, 2015)

Maybe Ryu announcement for Smash DLC if that rumor turns out to be true

also

N E W S U P E R M A R I O B R O S 3 

:^)


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> i want another Portal tbh



GLaDOS is underrated.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 7, 2015)

Bowie said:


> GLaDOS is underrated.



She's so underrated, you had to say that twice.

jk, I know you double posted by mistake.


----------



## toadsworthy (May 8, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Fallout 4, F-Zero, and Final Fantasy 15 are the only things I'm actually hyped for.
> 
> If they show some Happy Home Designer stuff that might be cool.



FALLOUT 4!! yes, I need to know about this....


----------



## Murray (May 8, 2015)

super princess daisy game pls


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Fallout 4, Halo 5, and Rise of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## Stalfos (May 8, 2015)

Just give me Metroid 5 and I'll be quiet for the next 6-7 years.


----------



## Lancelot (May 9, 2015)

I hope for AC Wii U but it's highly unlikely as half the AC team is working on Splatoon...


----------



## Locket (May 9, 2015)

AC for Wii U. I've dreamed, literally dreamed about it. IT'S GONNA LOOK BEAUTIFUL IN HD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> I hope for AC Wii U but it's highly unlikely as half the AC team is working on Splatoon...



I think they are pretty much done with Splatoon.


----------



## Jake (May 10, 2015)

i dont know why everyone thinks that ACU isn't on the table just because the AC team has been working on splatoon.

ACU is defs in development, it's just a question of how far along they are with it, and whether they're happy with its progress to show it at E3.

honestly though, i did expect it this year, but with happy hope design announced, i'm not too sure anymore. i mean, they could show both, but like who knows its ninty, it really depends on their release window for the game.  If it's not shown at this years E3, then it will defs be there next year, and if its not then i-g-g-bye wtf nintendo


----------



## Ramza (May 12, 2015)

He's here...





Expect another skit video like last year's (I hope they get Mega64 to work with them again) or expect Reggie to finally fight HungryBox.


----------



## Javocado (May 12, 2015)

Here is my wishlist

Some KH3 juicy info, Some Zelda Wii U juicy info, MK8 next DLC pack announced w/legit battle mode returning, John Cena announced as Smash DLC, Battle Frontier DLC for ORAS, New Paper Mario, Release date for new amiibo wave, New Starfox trailer and bundle pack that comes with Fox and Falco amiibo, New Metroid, ACWiiU teaser trailer aaaaaaand that's alls I can think of for now


----------



## matt (May 12, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I just want to see AC Wii U announcement and 2 more MK8 DLC packs. That's it.



Yes bring on AC Wii u!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2015)

I'm so confused why everyone expects/wants an AC Wii U announcement.

They've already announced the spinoff. It wouldn't make any sense to have a spinoff come out if you're just going to release a completely full game not long after it. If anything there won't be any mention of AC outside of the spinoff until months after it's come out.


----------



## JCnator (May 12, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm so confused why everyone expects/wants an AC Wii U announcement.
> 
> They've already announced the spinoff. It wouldn't make any sense to have a spinoff come out if you're just going to release a completely full game not long after it. If anything there won't be any mention of AC outside of the spinoff until months after it's come out.



Well, Happy Home Designer is most likely reusing a lot of assets from Animal Crossing: New Leaf, therefore its development time is significantly shorter than developing one of the main Animal Crossing installments. Though, that doesn't entirely mean that an announcement about the Wii U installment is potentially coming at E3 2015, unless they come up with ideas that would interest a good portion of the gaming industry and would release it in the next year. The staff is also working on Splatoon, which has DLCs coming a bit after its launch. The team got a lot of stuff to do at the moment, so I would be very surprised if they manage to show a main AC installment on Wii U.


----------



## Gandalf (May 13, 2015)

Don't get me wrong I would love for them to show more Zelda Wii U, but didn't noa already say it wouldn't be shown at e3? 

Besides that I think I'm most hyped for the bethesda presentation. Nintendo is always a wildcard though and this year is looking pretty promising. I hope they do a live show.


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Don't get me wrong I would love for them to show more Zelda Wii U, but didn't noa already say it wouldn't be shown at e3?
> 
> Besides that I think I'm most hyped for the bethesda presentation. Nintendo is always a wildcard though and this year is looking pretty promising. I hope they do a live show.



dont bs me i know ur secretly hoping for purple pikmin to star in his own game


----------



## pokedude729 (May 13, 2015)

I hope that The Paper Mario Rumor turns out to be true.


----------



## ILOVEVHS (May 13, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbvzyY1FKr0

THE NINTENDO WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS ARE BACK O.O


----------



## Ramza (May 13, 2015)

I want to enter for Tetris.


----------



## Justin (May 13, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Don't get me wrong I would love for them to show more Zelda Wii U, but didn't noa already say it wouldn't be shown at e3?
> 
> Besides that I think I'm most hyped for the bethesda presentation. Nintendo is always a wildcard though and this year is looking pretty promising. I hope they do a live show.



Yeah, no Zelda Wii U at E3.

Looking forward to more information on Happy Home Designer. There is surely more to the game than how it appears right now.

I agree that AC Wii U appearing at E3 is highly unlikely, although not impossible, given the HHD announcement. Maybe in a Direct towards the end of the year _after_ HHD is released.


----------



## spCrossing (May 13, 2015)

Star Fox Wii U will probably be showed off at E3 this year.

I'm hoping we get Gamecube VC games...but that's a dream for another day.


----------



## Tao (May 13, 2015)

34423 said:


> I want to enter for Tetris.



Ubisoft (or somebody) bought the rights to Tetris not so long ago, so it might not be there due to *legal stuff*.


----------



## 00jachna (May 13, 2015)

New Kid Icarus!


----------



## ILOVEVHS (May 13, 2015)

00jachna said:


> New Kid Icarus!



YES PLEASE, KID ICARUS WII U, PRETTY PLEASE


----------



## Chaotix (May 14, 2015)

New F-Zero pls.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 14, 2015)

00jachna said:


> New Kid Icarus!



Didn't we just get Uprising though?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 14, 2015)

AC on wii u? Yesss please!


----------



## toxapex (May 14, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Didn't we just get Uprising though?



Yeah, there are still 22 years before Nintendo will feel pressured enough to give us Kid Icarus: The Next Generation on the New Nintendo 3DWii-S U 720 mkII.


----------



## MrPicklez (May 14, 2015)

Persona 5

Always Persona 5.


----------



## Heyden (May 15, 2015)

They release Pokemon games pretty much every year so I'm hoping for a release. I would be surprised if the announced AC Wii U, we already have HHD soon.. And pls make Rosalina Galaxy with 6 Rosalina amiibo pls pls


----------



## shunishu (May 15, 2015)

I'm not hyped for E3 because nintendo world championship is just their way of saying 'we have no actual new content... AGAIN, but look at this shiny thing here'. ^^
as long as there is no announcement for gba &ds games on (new)3ds eshop, i just don't even care anymore at this point.

also a prediction... zeldaU will not come out for wiiU, but on the next console, the NX. or cross-released for both after the NX comes out which will be  announced for end of 2016, I guess and of course the game comes out a year later, so 2017-18. 
same as with twilight princess on the gamecube back then..


----------



## Kirbs (May 20, 2015)

Looks like crash bandicoot could make an appearance at E3. 


- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, looks like naughty dog will be making this one, if it turns out to be true. :0


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 20, 2015)

Kirbs said:


> Looks like crash bandicoot will make an appearance at E3. View attachment 93802
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, looks like naughty dog will be making this one. :0


Ooh, lets hope its like the original 3 games. You know, before the original Spyro games came out.


----------



## Bostostar (May 20, 2015)

I want another main series layton game (not Layton 7 *shivers*)


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 20, 2015)

I hope that E3 brings around the release dates for the Falco amiibo, R.O.B amiibo, Duck Hunt Duo amiibo, Mr. Game and Watch amiibo, Mewtwo amiibo and Lucas amiibo...

Those are the final ones that I need to own a fully English PAL Super Smash Bros. Collection without the need to resort to buying any imported figures.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 21, 2015)

I hope they give more details on tge new Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I hope they give more details on tge new Mystery Dungeon.



this is practically a given

i'd be very surprised if they didnt give us anything about the game during E3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 22, 2015)

Release date for Lucas (If he isn't out before the digital event) and for more Smash DLC (Modes, Stages & Junk) and hoping for a DLC pack 3/4 for Mario Kart 8


----------



## lazuli (May 22, 2015)

shakes uncontrollably *kingdom hearts iii*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 22, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Release date for Lucas (If he isn't out before the digital event) and for more Smash DLC (Modes, Stages & Junk) and hoping for a DLC pack 3/4 for Mario Kart 8


Everything you said = this.


----------



## EpicLazer (May 22, 2015)

Probably Bill Trinen legit being fired.










Spoiler



It was a joke.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (May 22, 2015)

The holy trinity that I want to see at E3:

-More Mario Kart DLC Packs
-Animal Crossing Wii U
-Super Mario Galaxy 3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 22, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> The holy trinity that I want to see at E3:
> 
> -More Mario Kart DLC Packs
> -Animal Crossing Wii U
> *-Super Mario Galaxy 3*


I forgot about that game, and I've been thinking of unlocking different characters each world you completed which have signature moves that are required for some galaxies/missions, and the Koopalings are the bosses for each world this time, instead of the cycling Bowser Jr. and Bowser. And throw in some DLC as well! Like new galaxies and characters


----------



## shunishu (May 22, 2015)

please no new mario galaxy.. -_- another 3d platformer please..
how about mario sunshine 2 or something like mario64 :/ 
i think more dlc and amiibos as well as animal crossing wiiu is a given
how about pikmin4, but it might come for the nx like probably most new big games.. but we'll see


i would love to see golden sun 4 for 3ds!! and finally gbs/ds games for 3ds eshop!!  *cries in a corner*


----------



## Jake (May 23, 2015)

shunishu said:


> how about mario sunshine 2 or something like mario64 :/



i would love sunshine 2/remake but considering in the splatoon thing they actually admitted to having forgot about sunshine entirely... i doubt it's going to happen


----------



## pokedude729 (May 23, 2015)

shunishu said:


> please no new mario galaxy..



What's wrong with Galaxy?


----------



## shunishu (May 23, 2015)

idk i didnt enjoy it much :/

i heard that mario sunshine 2 was the prototype for or turned into splatoon
but seeing how popular splatoon is, it makes sense to have another mariogame with mario doing similar stuff ^^
also mario sunshine is the only mario game i think thats not in wiiu eshop yet.. and since its marios bday year or year of mario i hope we'll get  atleast in eshop or an sunshine hd remake..
(i never got to play it so would be happy about it)


----------



## Cress (May 24, 2015)

Don't know if I or someone else posted this yet, but a Skylanders game for amiibos or something else similar that requires amiibos. idk, I just feel like it would be kinda dumb if they didn't do a full game that required them since they're soooooo popular.

And also give the world more amiibo restocks that aren't Mario, Luigi, Peach, or Bowser.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 24, 2015)

Kid Icarus Uprising sequel is what I'm hoping for. Everything else (KH 3, FF XV, No Man's Sky) is pretty much confirmed. I am particularly excited about the open world aspects of FFXV and especially NMS. Now I just have to get a PS4.


----------



## 00jachna (May 24, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Kid Icarus Uprising sequel is what I'm hoping for. Everything else (KH 3, FF XV, No Man's Sky) is pretty much confirmed. I am particularly excited about the open world aspects of FFXV and especially NMS. Now I just have to get a PS4.



OMG yes, I need more Kid Icarus in my life!


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> What's wrong with Galaxy?



I liked Galaxy, though any hope of a third sequel died with the Wii as far as I'm concerned and I do hope it stays that way. Just like I don't expect a Sunshine sequel with the death of the Gamecube, or a World sequel with the death of the SNES.

I prefer it this way honestly. Makes them try new ideas rather than keep rehashing the same premise until it gets boring if they forget about each part of the franchise with the release of each new console. I don't know if this is something they actually do on purpose, but it sure seems like it.





PuffleKirby21 said:


> Don't know if I or someone else posted this yet, but a Skylanders game for amiibos or something else similar that requires amiibos. idk, I just feel like it would be kinda dumb if they didn't do a full game that required them since they're soooooo popular.



I've been thinking that since they were announced.

I really don't understand why they haven't done it yet. It would be really damn awesome to have a game like that for Amiibo. It's the only thing I can think of that would make Amiibo worthwhile in a game, especially since they've been pretty underwhelming so far.

Though given Nintendo's inability to properly stock them, I don't think it's a good idea right now. Disney Infinity and Skylanders gets away with it because they keep their figures all stocked up so that everybody can play as their favorite character...The only characters you're guaranteed to be able to play as with a Nintendo version right now is Mario and Peach.


----------



## toxapex (May 24, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Don't know if I or someone else posted this yet, but a Skylanders game for amiibos or something else similar that requires amiibos. idk, I just feel like it would be kinda dumb if they didn't do a full game that required them since they're soooooo popular.
> 
> And also give the world more amiibo restocks that aren't Mario, Luigi, Peach, or Bowser.



Nobody would have enough amiibos to play it


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (May 24, 2015)

An announcement for more MK8 dlc would be awesome. So would another Paper Mario that's better than Sticker Star was. Sticker star wasn't bad but I feel like it lacked something that made the previous ones great.

Aside from that, I can hardly wait. \^o^/


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 24, 2015)

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> An announcement for more MK8 dlc would be awesome. So would another Paper Mario that's better than Sticker Star was. Sticker star wasn't bad but I feel like it lacked something that made the previous ones great.
> 
> Aside from that, I can hardly wait. \^o^/


I could go for some more Paper Mario too. I particularly enjoyed Super Paper Mario on the wii. I thought the N64 and GC ones were good as well, but I'm not very good with turn based games.


----------



## pocky (May 24, 2015)

really hoping for Bravely Second, but I think thats just being overly optimistic


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Nobody would have enough amiibos to play it



Depends what the game would be and how it would work though.

I've not played any of the Skylanders games so I can't really comment on that, but with Disney Infinity you could probably enjoy the game entirely with one character...I got lots of play out of that with just Stitch and Vanellope, the few other figures I have didn't really get used at all.


----------



## toxapex (May 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> Depends what the game would be and how it would work though.
> 
> I've not played any of the Skylanders games so I can't really comment on that, but with Disney Infinity you could probably enjoy the game entirely with one character...I got lots of play out of that with just Stitch and Vanellope, the few other figures I have didn't really get used at all.



I now understand your signature

Also, one of my cousins plays Skylanders, and i know there are some areas in the main game that can only be accessed with certain characters. I'm fine with bonus challenges and stuff as a plus for getting new figures, but locking content just out of reach in the core game is silly to me. I mean they were optional areas, but IIRC they're necessary for 100% completion of the game.


----------



## shunishu (May 25, 2015)

i think we'll get an announcement for 'yokai watch' which i think is coming later this year for 3ds


----------



## Boccages (May 25, 2015)

All I see in this thread is : more Paper Mario, More Mario Galaxy / Sunshine, Kid Icarus. Am I on an Animal Crossing forum or not ? Where are all the pleas for Animal Crossing Wii U ?


----------



## shunishu (May 25, 2015)

it's kind of obviouvious that everyone wants animal crossing wiiu, since we're on an ac board..... it's also likely that it will be announced soon.. so why mention it over&over ^^;
this is a general e3/nintendo thread, so of course  everyone would post, what they are looking forward to. also this is the general nintendo section of the forum  ^^


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 25, 2015)

shunishu said:


> it's kind of obviouvious that everyone wants animal crossing wiiu, since we're on an ac board..... it's also likely that it will be announced soon.. so why mention it over&over ^^;
> this is a general e3/nintendo thread, so of course  everyone would post, what they are looking forward to. also this is the general nintendo section of the forum  ^^



I dunno. If by soon you mean next year then probably. But it's really unlikely they're going to announce it before the spinoff is out. Getting hyped for it this year is just gonna lead to a lot of disappointment, which is what I think a lot of people have accepted and why there isn't much talk about it in here.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> All I see in this thread is : more Paper Mario, More Mario Galaxy / Sunshine, Kid Icarus. Am I on an Animal Crossing forum or not ? Where are all the pleas for Animal Crossing Wii U ?



People are entitled to their own opinion, if they don't want an AC game, then get over it. And it's not like the more people thst speculate it, the more likely it's gonna show LOL. Ninty already have their line up, most likely, so I don't see why you think people predicting it has any importance... "Pls plea 4 ACU or else it won't show at E3" gimme a break. Just because this is an animal crossing forum doesn't mean every member has to get a boner at the sole mention of the possibility of a wiiu title.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 25, 2015)

shunishu said:


> idk i didnt enjoy it much :/
> 
> i heard that mario sunshine 2 was the prototype for or turned into splatoon
> but seeing how popular splatoon is, it makes sense to have another mariogame with mario doing similar stuff ^^
> ...



The only reason why Sunshine isn't in the eShop is because they don't have any of the gamecube titles. Also, I can't find Super Mario Galaxy 1 in eShop on WiiU.

I don't think there needs to be a sequel to Super Mario Sunshine. But at least DK64 is in the eShop, so I don't have to count on that in the E3.


----------



## shunishu (May 26, 2015)

i guess with nintendo 'soon' starts at 1-2 years in the future.. ^^


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 27, 2015)

As long as I see a new Punch-Out!! title, I'll be able to die happily.


----------



## Jawile (May 27, 2015)

FALLOUT 4. FALLOUT 4. FALLOUT 4.

this is all i need from e3 this year
bethesda can literally walk onto the stage, say "War. War never changes." drop the mic and leave and i'd be so hype


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 28, 2015)

Jawile said:


> FALLOUT 4. FALLOUT 4. FALLOUT 4.
> 
> this is all i need from e3 this year
> bethesda can literally walk onto the stage, say "War. War never changes." drop the mic and leave and i'd be so hype



I really hope they don't try to pull anything funny.

*Bethesda conference starts, lights darken, screen turns on and shows a grey-brown backdrop over a rocky terrain*

"You've all been waiting for it and it's finally here"

*Camera pans in on the base of a mountain and slowly starts climbing it while fallout-esq music steadily increases in volume*

"The most anticipated game from Bethesda. Your waiting has finally paid off!"

*Camera reaches the top of the mountain and it overlooks an icy landscape and the music suddenly changes to baritone chanting*

"*SKYRIM 2.0!!!*"

and before they can finally reach the punchline of "lol actually it's fallout 4" hundreds of people would already be rioting and dead.

So please Beth, don't pull any stupid crap and just be straightforward with it.


----------



## Esphas (May 28, 2015)

please please please let acu come out im begging you nintendo omg


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 29, 2015)

What I would like to know:

If Gamecube games will be availabe in the eShop for the WiiU.
More N64 games released in the eShop for the WiiU.


----------



## shunishu (May 29, 2015)

i really want gba/ds/snes games for 3ds eshop *cries in corner (again)*


----------



## Kirbs (May 29, 2015)

Apparently Animal Crossing U may make an appearance at this year's E3. 
http://mynintendonews.com/2015/05/29/is-animal-crossing-for-wii-u-coming-soon/


----------



## Zedark (May 30, 2015)

The only thing I need from E3 this year is Fallout 4 although I wouldn't mind another Viva Pinata game but that isn't going to happen any time soon.


----------



## Brad (Jun 2, 2015)

Fallout 4 is going to be announced at E3 and released this fall.

This is the truth.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 2, 2015)

Brad said:


> Fallout 4 is going to be announced at E3 and released this fall.
> 
> This is the truth.



Technically it's already been announced today! Official stuff will be shown tomorrow when the countdown for the timer website ends.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 2, 2015)

I have an official countdown clock going on my phone so I don't miss this!

And I hope the next big step isn't adding more GBA/DS/GCN games to the eShop considering I have physicals of nearly all the titles they've released so far. You know you're old when...


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 3, 2015)

C'mon, Yu - It's time for Shenmue III!


----------



## Mycaruba (Jun 3, 2015)

Welp, I can cross a fallout 4 announcement off my list as it was announced today :]
Tbh, I just want mk8 DLC and ac wii u


.... Also a new mario strikers game but I know that'll never happen :'''(


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 5, 2015)

I hope that they release Mother 3 alongside Lucas.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm apprehensively hyped to see more about Harvest Moon: Seeds of Memories. I say apprehensively because it's Natsume. :/

as for what I hope to see announced, well... All I care about is a new Paper Mario and/or remake of TTYD. An announcement for either of those would make my day - both of them would make my year. c~:


----------



## shunishu (Jun 7, 2015)

popolocrois  x story of seasons was announced.. 
hope its good. such a cute anime.. but dunno about the story of seasons farming element.. really random


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm hoping too see a possible mention of an Animal Crossing Wii U.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 9, 2015)

Hope for AC Wii U and Star wars battlefront/ Swtor Fallen empire.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well technically SWB has already been announced, waiting to see what else they add.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 10, 2015)

what I want to see at e3:
- final fantasy 15
- the rise of the tomb raider
- uncharted 4
- animal crossing u
- more info about animal crossing hhd
- metroid! please please metoid!!!!!!!
- mario sunshine! I don't care whether it's a re-release, a remake or a sequel I just want it!
- a new paper mario or a mario&luigi game. I just love those mario rpgs
- more wii games on eshop! I really want to play skyward sword and kirby's epic yarn
- a pokemon game on the wii u would be nice
- star fox and mario maker which are probably be the highlights of the presentation, I can't wait to see more info about those games
- game cube games on wii u eshop! this system has many fantastic titles that I want to try! making this happen would be a dream come true.

I can't wait for this e3, I really have my hopes up


----------



## shunishu (Jun 10, 2015)

talking about eshop... i really need gba/ds/snes games for 3ds now... it's high time
so annoying that the wiiu has more classic handheld games than the 3ds
and where are pokemon blue/gold/etc  and dragon warrior monsters 1&2 on eshop? japan even has a 3ds remake for dragon warrior monster 2 that's been out for a while now


----------



## inkling (Jun 11, 2015)

UGH come on i want a new mario galaxy! as much as i love the 2/d games i really am done with them...ive had my fill for a couple years theyve just been flooding us with this stuff i feel like.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also from browsing through this thread i dont really care to see any remakes but I will add that I am super happy they added dk64 to the eshop! I bought it a few days ago omg that made me so happy. and a long whjile I did get earthbound too on a whim when I was browsing gamestop I saw they had a downloadable version. Its nice to see them finally adding more stuff like that with the wii u. Nintendo has been doing great and I absolutely can not wait for e3.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 12, 2015)

I hope we get some western themed games. Anything Red Dead related would be amazing.

and then if bethesda tease the next elder scrolls.. that'd be nice.


----------



## Heyden (Jun 13, 2015)

Roy and Ryu renders have been leaked, Sakurai must be sad now


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Roy and Ryu renders have been leaked, Sakurai must be sad now



rip daddy sakurai he's probs crying atm


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 13, 2015)

Jake. said:


> rip *daddy *sakurai he's probs crying atm



this can be taken multiple ways but i hope sakurai's okay


----------



## Infinite Omniverse (Jun 15, 2015)

It has been revealed that we will get Earthbound Zero for the VC, and I hope that we will get Mother 3 as well!


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 16, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> I hope we get some western themed games. Anything Red Dead related would be amazing.
> 
> and then if bethesda tease the next elder scrolls.. that'd be nice.



That would be cool, I'm a big fan of both although I never played the PS2 Red Dead game, just the PS3.

Very excited about Mass Effect: Andromeda .


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 17, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Just give me Metroid 5 and I'll be quiet for the next 6-7 years.



Metroid Prime Something Something is *NOT* what I was hoping for. T-T



Stalfos said:


> C'mon, Yu - It's time for Shenmue III!



Holy crap! I never thought I'd see the day!


----------

